# Chicken Tikka Sandwich



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I made Chicken Tikka last night and wanted to make sandwiches (using naan) with the leftovers.

What goes inside?

- Yogurt and fresh mint
- Lettuce
- Cucumbers
- Tomato

Any suggestions?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Maybe a little chutney, in addition to what you've listed. And I love to use sprouts instead of lettuce -- either alfalfa or a spicy blend.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kimmie,

Would you mind sharing your tikki recipe with us?

Do you masala tikki?
TIA


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

The sprouts sound great, Suzanne. Thank you.

The Chicken Tikka recipe is as follows (from Madhur Jaffrey):
(Serves 4 to 6)

3 chicken breasts, boned and skinned-net weight after boning and skinning, about 2 3/4 lbs.
1 1/4 teaspoons salt
One juicy lemon
6 tablespoons plain yoghurt
A 1 inch cube of fresh ginger, peeled and finely grated
3 cloves garlic, peeled and mashed to a pulp
1 teaspoon ground cumin seeds
1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/4 teaspoon garam masala
2 teaspoons yellow liquid food colouring mixed with ½ teaspoon red liquid food colouring
About 4 oz unsalted butter, melted

Remove all the fat from the chicken pieces. Cut each breast in half, lengthwise, and then cut each half, crosswise, into three or four, more or less equal pieces. Lay the pieces in a single layer on a platter. Sprinkle half the salt over them. Squeeze the juice from half the lemon over them as well. Rub the salt and lemon into the chicken. Turn the chicken pieces over and do the same on the second side with the remaining salt and lemon. Set aside for 20 minutes.

Meanwhile, put the yoghurt in a small bowl. Beat it with a fork or whisk until it is smooth and creamy. Add the ginger, garlic, cumin, cayenne, and garam masala. Stir to mix.

After the chicken has sat around in its first marinade for 20 minutes, brush one side with the food colouring. Turn the chicken pieces over with a pair of tongs and brush the second side with the colouring. Put the chicken pieces and all accumulated juices in a bowl. Hold a sieve over the chicken pieces. Pour the yoghurt mixture into the sieve and then push through as much of it as you can with a rubber spatula. Fold this second marinade over the chicken pieces. Cover tightly and refrigerate for 6 to 24 hours.

Preheat your oven to its maximum temperature. (for conventional ovens)

Thread the chicken pieces on skewers, leaving a little space between each piece. Balance the skewers on the raised rim of a baking tray or on a rack sitting on a baking tray lined with aluminum foil (save yourself some grief!), making sure that the meat juices will drip on the tray and not your oven floor. Brush the chicken with half the melted butter and put in the oven for about 7 minutes. Take out the baking tray and skewers. Turn the chicken pieces over and brush again with butter. Bake another 8 to 10 minutes or until chicken is just done. Do not overcook.

P.S.: I made half a batch in the oven and cooked the remainder on a grill pan. I preferred the latter as the taste is closer to the tandoor method, while hubby liked the ones baked in the oven best. 

----------------

Chicken Tikka Masala
(_This recipe was first published on Waitrose.com in May 2000_

In this recipe, turmeric is used, instead of commercial colouring, to give the tikka a golden colour

Serves 4

4 chicken breasts, each cut into 4-6 pieces

Marinade
15g tamarind pulp or pods
1 teaspoon caraway seeds
1 teaspoon chilli powder
3 teaspoons garam masala
Handful fresh chopped coriander
Small handful fresh methi or
Fenugreek (or 1 teaspoon dried)
6 heaped tablespoons plain yogurt
1 heaped teaspoon minced garlic
1 heaped teaspoon minced ginger
1 heaped teaspoon English mustard powder
1 teaspoon ground turmeric
Juice of 1 lemon
3 tablespoons vegetable oil

Sauce
150g raw cashews
200ml double cream
800g tinned tomatoes, chopped 
1 tablespoon tomato purée
4 teaspoons sugar
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons cumin
1 teaspoon chilli powder
3 teaspoons garam masala
1 large knob butter
3 extra tablespoons double cream
Small handful chopped coriander

Instructions
Put the tamarind for the marinade in a bowl and add 3 tablespoons hot water. Squeeze the tamarind until the flesh dissolves. Strain the liquid, then mix 2 tablespoons of it with the other marinade ingredients. Toss in the chicken and leave for 1 hour.

Meanwhile, place the cashews in a blender, and blitz for a few seconds, then add the cream and blitz until you have a rough paste.

Put the cashew paste in a pan with the other sauce ingredients, except the cream, coriander and butter. Simmer for 25 minutes, adding a little water if needed. Stir often, to prevent the sauce sticking.

Preheat the oven to 250°C/gas 9, or as hot as it will go

Thread the chicken on to long skewers and suspend them over a roasting tin. Put in the oven and roast for 15 minutes until golden.
Add the chicken to the sauce on the hob and stir in the butter, cream and chopped coriander. Taste and season with salt or extra chilli if desired. Serve garnished with more fresh coriander.

Note: I've been making this version ever since. It's the best version I found so far.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wow! I could almost taste the flavors. I wonder if I can get my cumin-hating husband to eat this... Worth a try, for sure. Thanks, Kimmie!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I like Suzanne's idea of a chutney - what about a tamarind chutney or fresh coriander chutney mixed with the yogurt? 

The sandwich sounds like a great idea!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Mez,

The cumin does not override the dish and you could use 1/2 or even 1/4 teaspoon. Or you could make his own private batch, leaving the cuming behind! :lips:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Marmalady,

The tamarind chutney sounds great for next time.

The sandwiches were quite delicious using yoghurt and fresh mint, alfalfa sprouts, cucumbers and tomato! 

Thanks for all your tasty suggestions.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Brick Lane Curry House, 342 East Sixth Street (First Avenue), East Village serves boti rolls, naan or roti bread wrapped around chicken tikkas and fresh onions in the manner of an Indian burrito are likewise sublime, *especially dipped into smoky tomato chutney*

Here's today's review from the NY Times:

http://www.nytimes.com/2002/07/31/dining/31UNDE.html


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kimmie,

Sorry to be so late with my reply,

Thanks for sharing your Tikki recipe with us,it looks great,just yesterday I picked up Jaffreys
"A taste of India" at my library and I am certian to enjoy it
cc


----------

